# Jan Welshy



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hello All

She will never announce herself so I will take the pleasure in doing so for her 

    I am delighted to announce that Jan and DH have been matched to their little princess today    

 The rest I will let Welshy inform you ​
Jan you know how chuffed I am for you hunny  told you it would all work out


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Congratulations!  I had a feeling that something was happening for you just now  

Can't wait to hear all about your daughter!  

Bx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

was just thinking the other day about you Jan

  great news!!!!
cant wait to hear all the details
really pleased for you     

kj x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

oh wow.. what lovely news .. congats and enjoy xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

What exciting and wonderful news  

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Jan

Congratulations!!!  SO pleased for you.

Thought something might be happening as you've been back on the boards.

Enjoy every minute.
OT x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

fantastic super duper news!!  very very pleased for you. look forward to hearing more    


lots of love camly x x x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

SORRY I DO NOT POST ALL THE TIME. THANKYOU ALL FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT. TOLD THE BOSS AND LEAVING WORK TUESDAY. SHOULD MEET OUR DAUGHTER END OF NEXT WEEK! 

THOUGHT THIS DAY WOULD NEVER COME.

LOVE
WELSHYxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Wow, congratulations Welshy, how exciting is this!  Look forward to hearing all about her. xxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Congrats jan!! Enjoy every moment!!


----------



## mollyk (May 18, 2003)

Congratulations...very happy for you.x


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Congratulations,Jan,
look forward to hearing about her,xxxxxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Jan, I've thought of you often and wondered how you were getting on, I am so very very pleased to hear of your match, looking forward to 'seeing' you on the post placement board. 
Viva
X


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Jan,

I have never 'spoken' to you but wanted to say congratulations on your match, wishing you and the LO the best of luck.

Mx


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fantastic news - well done and congrartulations xxx


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the IM
so blooming chuffed for you both !!!! Been a looooooonnnnng time coming!
dying to hear all about her xx


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fab News!!

Lovely to read this wishing you lots of love, fun and happiness with your little girl! 

Dawny xx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Congratulations to you thats great news enjoy every moment

LB
X


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Fantastic news Jan, we are so happy for you and DH.

Misty C & family


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks to everyone! we are off to IKEA for finishing touches for Sunshines room. Cotbed, buggy bought. Finishing work for the year on Tuesday - yipee. Still has not fully hit us but dawningn slowly.

Love
Welshy X


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

Congratulations Jan, sounds like the stuff dreams are made of!! You must be over the moon    Enjoy every moment

BTW, you should update your signature picker thingy at some point with the good news!!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

OMG - how come i didnt see this fantastic news until now, its amazing news hun, i am thrilled to bits for you, i cannot wait to hear all about your little one.

Congratulations sweetheart

Mel
x


----------

